# LOL...just HAD to share



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

So I usually watch the goats and LGD's (GPs) when I do dishes. Well tonight I got a show...

Our male Decimus had their kiddy pool(no water) in his mouth pulling Lillie around...it was hilarious :ROFL: :slapfloor: 

He wanted her to get out and she wouldn't get out, so instead she got a pretty good ride lol. It was funny because he pulled her around for about 10 mins. Of course I had no camera!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

HA-Ha-Ha-Ha!!!! That must have been TO FUNNY!!! LOL! :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

that must have been funny. It's too bad you didn't have a camra.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is sooo funny! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

:ROFL:


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

:ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe.... :ROFL:


----------

